# Scottsdale End Table Humidor Question



## redsmoker (Dec 12, 2008)

I recently purchased a Scottsdale End Table (300 ct) from CI thanks to their 'Make me a deal' campaign ($190).
This is by far the largest humidor I've ever tried to work with and I'm starting to get a bit worried. I can't seem to keep the humidity at a constant level. 
I've had it for about two weeks now and this is what I've done so far:
- brushed down the inside with distilled water.
- filled up the humidity device with distilled water and placed it inside
- put in a bowl of distilled water to help with seasoning

Humidity came up... then dropped like rock.
Talked to CI - they said to wet it down again and place the damp towel in the humidor, on wrap to protect the wood, to help bring the humidity up.

Since then I've applied distilled water a la towel method three additional times. Humidity control is still an issue. Not sure if it just takes more time or if I have a seal issue.

Any thoughts would be appreciated. :tu


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

When you wipe it down, don't use too much water. You are not trying to saturate the wood. What type of humidity device are you using? Hygrometer? What is the range?

2 weeks is about normal for a slow seasoning and an initial wipe down and bowl of water in addition to a good humidifier and hygrometer should be all thats needed.


----------



## redsmoker (Dec 12, 2008)

It's the basic hygrometer that comes with most purchased humidors.
It's pictured here: http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=M-AM300&cat=10, though in a tiny pic.

This might be a better view, not the exact model but the closest I could find on google images: http://www.woodworkingparts.com/clock_parts/photos/1_7_16Hygrometer.jpg

I'm using two right now. The one that came with it and one I know is dead on (salt test approved!). The one that came with the scottsdale is usually reading 6% behind the tested hygrometer.

When I apply water I make sure that no pools are left but after reading more posts on Club Stogie I don't think I'm putting too much in...


----------



## Big A (Nov 12, 2008)

My first guess was the hygrometer but if you salt tested it then it should be right. To make sure i understand you, you have been seasoning it for 2 weeks now and the humidity goes up and down? If you took the water out and it dropped that is understandable but if you were still seasoning it then it shouldn't do that. I would keep seasoning it and keep an eye on it, you can try the microwaving the distilled water trick to try and speed it up. I seasoned mine up till it was holding 75% for a day because i knew the cigars would pull it down when they first went it. so

A. If the humidity is going up and down while trying to season it then i would say something is not sealing right. Put the water in and let it sit for a day or two then check it to make sure it is going up. Dont keep opening make sure you let it sit. 
or
B. If it goes down after removing the water and adding cigars than that is common. Make sure you have enough beads or humidification in there to support the size and added cigars. Mine went from 75% to 60% after a day full of cigars, then back up to 65% after a day or two.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

redsmoker said:


> It's the basic hygrometer that comes with most purchased humidors.
> It's pictured here: http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=M-AM300&cat=10, though in a tiny pic.
> 
> This might be a better view, not the exact model but the closest I could find on google images: http://www.woodworkingparts.com/clock_parts/photos/1_7_16Hygrometer.jpg
> ...


I have never had much luck with empty humis holding very well. A few empty boxes in the humi might help out. I prefer mine in the 61% - 65%, anything else is too wet and burn funny for me. If your in that range along with the empty boxes toss in some cheaper sticks to help get it steady. Have you check the complete seal with the dollar bill?


----------



## sdhny (Jul 11, 2012)

I recently purchased the same table from CI. I hope you have the humidity worked out, so far that hasnt been an issue for me. I do have a question for you though. Have you been able to remove the drawer? I havent been able to remove drawer and need to clean the glass inside the table.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

EDIT: Removed, just realized how old this was.


----------

